# How far are you traveling to get to memory lane?



## ratrodz (May 2, 2021)

Just curious on where some folks attending memory lane are coming from? Albuquerque NM here!!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 2, 2021)

5 HOURS WOODSTOCK ONTARIO CANADA  . BORDERS CLOSED !!!  FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## HEMI426 (May 2, 2021)

Never been there, where is it?


----------



## catfish (May 2, 2021)

About 900 miles each way.


----------



## John Gailey (May 2, 2021)

You may hear some crazy numbers on this thread.  I'm only a buck 67.


----------



## ricobike (May 2, 2021)

270 miles.  Coming from north burbs of Chicago.


----------



## John G04 (May 2, 2021)

8 hours from bethlehem pa


----------



## szathmarig (May 2, 2021)

From Washington DC


----------



## ratrodz (May 2, 2021)

1493.6 miles coming back! 22hours. We are detouring to check some stuff out on the way there!!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 2, 2021)

650 miles from NY


----------



## onecatahula (May 2, 2021)

10 hours, from Georgia


----------



## 1817cent (May 2, 2021)

2300 miles from Ellensburg WA!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 2, 2021)

*Only Bout 10 feet,from my bedroom to the Computer,,to look at all the photos,that everyone will post SAFE TRAVELS TO ALL ON THE ROAD!!!*


----------



## phantom (May 2, 2021)

If anyone drives by a Stuckey's get me a Pecan Log.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 2, 2021)

1484 miles drive one way from Santa Fe.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 2, 2021)

About 300 miles, from da west burbs of Chicago...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 3, 2021)

I guess I’m fortunate that it’s only a 167 for me


----------



## bashton (May 3, 2021)

3 hours away in Michigan.

Bashton


----------



## Spacecowboy (May 3, 2021)

15-20


----------



## 52Ford (May 3, 2021)

1282 miles from North Dakota.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 4, 2021)

1061 miles to go!!  Yay!


----------



## crazyhawk (May 4, 2021)

It's about 45 minutes from my house.  ML is the reason I'm in the hobby.  I stumbled upon the meet in Grand Rapids when my wife and I were having lunch.  I saw a truck with old bikes and I asked him questions and he told me about the meet.  Little did I know that I had just fallen into the best bike swap in the world!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> 1061 miles to go!!  Yay!



Are we there yet?


----------



## Flat Tire (May 4, 2021)

166 from southern Ohio, be there tomorrow,,!!!


----------



## jungleterry (May 4, 2021)

3 hour drive from ashtabula Ohio


----------



## Phase3 (May 4, 2021)

609mi from Long Island NY


----------



## Puruconm (May 4, 2021)

556 miles one way


----------



## John G04 (May 4, 2021)

Tomorrow is the mass migration of cabers to ohio! See you all there thursday


----------



## Tim s (May 4, 2021)

515 miles from Maryland. Tim


----------



## gorace38 (May 4, 2021)

3 1/2 hours southern indiana. be in late wed. evening. ready to roll thursday morn.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 4, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Are we there yet?



Nope, I just made it to a little North of Indianapolis today; only 196 more miles to go in the morning.


----------



## GTs58 (May 4, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Nope, I just made it to a little North of Indianapolis today; only 196 more miles to go in the morning.




If you wouldn't have stopped to play in the mud you would of been there hours ago.


----------



## Phase3 (May 4, 2021)

Glenn, which part on NY are you coming from?


----------



## Tom Hudak (May 8, 2021)

2 hours,  Broadview Height, Ohio


----------



## barneyguey (May 8, 2021)

I flew from Spokane Washington to Greenville South Carolina, Which is 2455 miles. Then I rode with Pete from Hartwell Georgia to Perrysberg Ohio, which is 673 miles.

 I sure enjoyed meeting everybody and putting their faces to their names. Everybody was very friendly and I had lots of fun. 

I want to thank Pete for putting up with me and being a great host. I also have to thank Buddy for the great company. He sure is a nice doggy. Barry


----------

